

75 Broad Street; Turning Buildings Into Telecommunications Hubs (1999) - fr0sty
http://www.nytimes.com/1999/10/10/realestate/commercial-property-75-broad-street-turning-buildings-into-telecommunications.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

======
fr0sty
This is the building that is home to the "Bucket Brigade" that has been
getting so much press lately.

